# Moisture Resistant PC fluorescent endcaps



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Where does one purchase for the straight pin (....) configuration?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits has them. You'll have to call them. They're not listed on thier replacemnt parts but, this is the type that they use. They'll probably be cheaper than Hello Lights too.

Hello Lights has them: CF Rubber Moisture Resistant End Cap -Straight Pin (German style)


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

$30 from hello lights :O OMFG I can get a complete kit for almost that price from ahsupply

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

LN CF/PC RUBBER MOISTURE RESISTANT END CAP WITH CORD - german: Premium Aquatics

This place has them for $16.00 a piece.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

> Contains 2 wires inside for workhorse/pfo ballasts. Not for use with icecap ballasts


I need caps with 4 wires not 2... argh


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Give Kim a call at AHSupply. (585) 657-4794 Monday to Friday 10AM to 5PM Eastern Time


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeaulman said:


> I need caps with 4 wires not 2... argh


I make my own. Brass foil turned into a pinsized socket with the wire souldered at one end covered with silicone rubber and air tube, sealed with a bit more sr. No problems faced in five years of use.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

> Give Kim a call at AHSupply. (585) 657-4794 Monday to Friday 10AM to 5PM Eastern Time


They wont sell them unless I bought the kit from them in the first place.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeaulman said:


> They wont sell them unless I bought the kit from them in the first place.


Sorry? That's wierd! Kim sold me some square pin connectors but I didn't buy the kit from him.


----------

